# Synapse disc as a gravel bike?



## Donn12

Anyone know the difference between the carbon frame and hi mod carbon frame in terms of weight and characteristics? would the non hi mod be a smoother ride? The hi mod frame set is $3500 or I can get a carbon Di2 for $4800. the stock wheels would have to go because they are too narrow but other than that I might be set. If the hi mod is stiffer and lighter, would it also be more brittle and less durable? More vibration on gravel roads?

If I got the hi mod frame I could move all my stuff over but I would have BB7s until campy came out with hydro disc brakes. 

I have seen that some brands of 32mm tires clear depending on the brand and rim. anyone running wide tires and wheels?


Anyone use a new synapse as a gravel bike? I am also going to look for some fondos that have some fire roads, some road some travel and some hills. I am thinking the synapse looks good for this on paper as well as some use for a winter or rain bike.


----------



## Donn12

bump...anyone?


----------



## Srode

I think it would be fine as a gravel bike if you are ok with 28mm tires and fenders - you aren't going to put bigger than 28s on it with fenders and 32s will get pretty tight at the sides on the fork without fenders. The rear is fine without fenders at 32. I have an aluminum framed Synapse Disc as my rain bike and it does great. Personally for a gravel bike I would want bigger tires and more clearance and choose a Cross bike instead. I'd also be thinking about rocks coming off the front tire hitting the down tube on a carbon frame without fenders.


----------



## Donn12

I have an aluminum CX bike but the ride is very stiff and buzzy. it is also 21lbs or so. If I can get a lighter, smoother bike for 100 mile rides with some climbing then I will be happy. The synapse would also give me a good winter/rain road bike as a bonus. I might do a 3M strip on the down tube to help with chips. I think my mind is made up...I am leaning toward this for the geometry esp BB drop and really trying to decide between Hi mod carbon and carbon


----------



## WheresWaldo

With regard to your other question, There would be little or no difference in impact protection between a HiMod and non HiMod frame. Cannondale did a very good job of matching stiffness and ride qualities between the HiMod and Non HiMod of each specific model. Other than weight you would be hard pressed to tell any difference between the two frames while riding.


----------



## Srode

If you want as smooth riding cx bike that's light for gravel grinders why not look at a Trek Boone with the ISO speed coupler? The Boone will have similar geometry to the Synapse, perhaps 1cm less stack.

Of course there are lots of other choices for CF cross bikes that are going to be lighter than your aluminum CX bike and will have more tire clearance than the Synapse. The tape on the down tube would be a decent alternative to fenders.


----------



## MAICOMETAL

I'm running Challenge strada 30's with HED Belgium's on my caliper brake '14 carbon Synapse w/no clearance issues. I believe the disc version will easily handle 32mm tires and up to 35mm. I've found the Synapse to perform well above my expectations in gravel, rough exposed aggregate and just plain crappy roads and pathways. The ballis tec carbon is known to be resilient to the extra pounding. I was so impressed with the Synapse' performance, I picked up the Synapse HIMOD RED model which is more of a fair weather rig. I have a HIMOD EVO that's collecting dust due to the performance advantage (comfort) of the Synapse. The HIMOD Synapse is a couple pound lighter due to the group set and I've noticed a bit more front end chatter with 25mm Conti's on the HIMOD. I've never been one to blow any horns for a bike company because I feel their product SHOULD perform as advertised or above. These Synapse's are the best bikes I've ever ridden with handling, weight, comfort and other intangibles such as fit, finish, style in mind. I'm way impressed with how really *****en this Synapse is to ride. Fair weather, foul weather, gravel, fire roads, climbing, descending....it's just a REALLY GOOD bike. I'm planning a ride up Saddleback mountain in the O.C. in the next few days. Maybe I'll get some snow and I'm sure the Synapse will live up to the task.


----------



## SwimCycle09

I have been impressed with the Synapse since I test road one...made potholes dissappear. I think disc brakes only improve this bike. Using it for gravel/multi surface road riding would be great as long as those surfaces wouldn't require more than 32mm tires.


----------



## jmess

I have a 2014 Synapse HiMod disc and have done some gravel road rides on 25s without any major drama. The roads were packed and in good shape which made 25s acceptable. For rougher roads with looser gravel I would go with my CX bike with 34s

Here is a review about HiMod disc with some comments about the diff in ride between the non disc version http://http://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-cannondale-synapse-hi-mod-disc-dura-ace-di2-14-48824/


----------



## hoodriverlife

I am asking myself the same question.... I'd go for a superx, but I don't want to switch to sram shifting, which seems to be the only option.... So I am seriously considering the synapse di2 ultegra. I would like confirmation the 32's will fit! (Looking around, there doesn't seem to be too many great options for gravel grinding tires in 28 or 30 mm...


----------



## kbwh

You'll get a smooth/file/herrinbone thread 32 in, but forget a knobby 35.


----------



## Nubster

hoodriverlife said:


> I am asking myself the same question.... I'd go for a superx, but I don't want to switch to sram shifting, which seems to be the only option.... So I am seriously considering the synapse di2 ultegra. I would like confirmation the 32's will fit! (Looking around, there doesn't seem to be too many great options for gravel grinding tires in 28 or 30 mm...


SuperX has 4 models and 2 are SRAM and 2 are Shimano. They have the 105 and the Ultegra setups.


----------

